# Ein Richtiges Männerauto 1x



## DER SCHWERE (2 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (3 Aug. 2012)

Wer fährt mit sowas durch die Gegend?!


----------



## tommie3 (7 Aug. 2012)

Der säuft auch noch verbleiten Sprit in rauen Mengen!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Aug. 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Der säuft auch noch verbleiten Sprit in rauen Mengen!



Nö die Amis Fahren schon seit ende der 70èr Bleifrei. Aber klasse ist er doch


----------

